# Fire red shrimp



## bigal12 (1 Sep 2013)

Hi I am new to shrimp keeping and I was looking for fire red shrimp as they are very colourful for my first lot of shrimp. 
I was wondering if anyone near Galashiels (Scottish borders) has any for sale

Thanks for any help given
Allan


----------



## Viv (2 Sep 2013)

You could always buy online. I've just bought some fire reds from Sharnbrook shrimp and not only did they arrive alive and very healthy, there was detailed acclimation instructions (including tubing), there were also two more shrimp than I had paid for!!

Viv


----------



## bigal12 (5 Sep 2013)

Thanks for the reply, just found there site the other day and they are coming on the 10th. Can't wait


----------

